# What other apps?



## nyy7 (Jun 3, 2002)

I just discovered the Traffic Cam app and the Sports score app. Fantastic and thanks to all developers. Being fairly new to HME apps, is there a place to visit to see other available apps?

Thanks so much.

Bruce in Belle Harbor


----------



## csell (Apr 16, 2007)

Here's a site with a whole lot of apps -

http://www.apps.tv/apps.php


----------



## nyy7 (Jun 3, 2002)

Thanks. (and all the way from Uganda to my TV!!!!)


----------



## apps-tv (Sep 8, 2005)

Well, the servers are in Canada at least 

I have a 3k dial up connection over a cdma cell line in Uganda, I'm guessing the performance of the apps may not be too good if I ran them from Uganda!

and here's another good list of HME apps you can run on your computer


----------



## aenima99x (Apr 27, 2007)

apps-tv said:


> Well, the servers are in Canada at least
> 
> I have a 3k dial up connection over a cdma cell line in Uganda, I'm guessing the performance of the apps may not be too good if I ran them from Uganda!


I just want to say thanks for putting the site together, I can't get enough HME apps.


----------



## rigger29 (Jun 1, 2007)

nyy7 said:


> I just discovered the Traffic Cam app and the Sports score app. Fantastic and thanks to all developers. Being fairly new to HME apps, is there a place to visit to see other available apps?
> 
> Thanks so much.
> 
> Bruce in Belle Harbor


were did you find the sports score app?


----------



## rdrrepair (Nov 24, 2006)

rigger29 said:


> were did you find the sports score app?


Click on this link and you'll get your sports score app.

Read all about it here.
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=347740


----------

